# 20 gauge Ammo For Sale: Lead and Steel



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

FS:
6 Boxes of Winchester Supreme LEAD 20 ga., 2 3/4", 1 oz., 1300 fps, 5 boxes #5, 1 box #6. Copper plated shot. Prefer to sell all together, $60. I live in PC, Will not ship.


10 Boxes (1 case) Federal 20ga. 3", 1 oz, #2 Steel, 1300 fps. $110 for case OBO. 


PM if interested.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it all factory, or are they reloads?


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

Chaser, they are all factory loads.


----------



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

How much?


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

JD, What are you interested in, steel to lead? Feel free to make a reasonable cash offer.


----------



## Johndeere (Oct 6, 2015)

steel


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

is PC park city?


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

torowy: I am located in Park City.

JohnDeere: I was asking $110 for the case of steel. Make me an offer if that doesn't work for you.


----------

